# Kühlmittel



## buckfush (5. Dezember 2007)

*Kühlmittel*

hab mir ne laing pumpe gekauft meine frage ist getz welches kühlmittel taugt wirklich was das von innovatek oder auto frostschutz


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

He, He .... der Witz mit dem Auto Frostschutz ist gut 

....bin gerade von Stuhl gefallen.....

Wo wohnst Du denn ???? Am Nordpole ???? wie viel Minusgerade hast Du denn in Deiner Wohnung ?????? 

Spaß muss sein, nicht böse sein 


Zum Thema:

Du musst Destiliertes Wasser mit Zusätzen, also Korrosionsschutz einsetzen....da ist Frostschutz vom Auto wirklich nicht zu geeignet....

Nimm am Besten eine Komplett-Mischung, achte aber darauf, das die Mischung für Materialmix geeignet ist (Kupfer, Alu etc....). Das steht auf der Beschreibung der Flüssigkeit....

Zu empfehlen sind die Mischungen von Alpacool, Innovatec, Fesar....schau mal hier....

http://www.pc-cooling.de/Wasserkueh...200613/alphacola,+Rot,+UV-Aktiv,+1000+ml.html
http://www.pc-cooling.de/Wasserkueh...novatek+Protect+Anwendungsmischung+-+1+l.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_345&products_id=6695

Du bekommst die Mischungen klar und UV aktiv, je nach Geschmack....

Der Autofrostschutz fehlen wichtige Zusätze für Wasserkühlungen...und ist in erster Linie auf Minus Gerade ausgerichtet....

Gratuliere Dir zu Deiner Laing Pumpe....super Wahl...habe ich auch

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast .... melde Dich auch per PN


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> He, He .... der Witz mit dem Auto Frostschutz ist gut
> 
> ....bin gerade von Stuhl gefallen.....
> 
> ...


 
  

@ thema: wenn du nur Alu oder nur Kupfer Materialen verbaust gehts auch wenn dur nur destiliertes Wasser verwendest. Aber mit Wasserzusatz bist immer auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

@buckfush
muss überhaupt was vor korrosion geschützt werden?

kupfer oxidiert nur oberflächlich, (ver)nickel(tes) verändert nicht mal die oberfläche, edelstahl auch nicht, kunststoffe sowieso nicht - und alu gehört ausm kreislauf raus 

die laing braucht auch keinen korrosionsschutz, allenfalls einen schmierstoff - da wäre glykol (was als frostschutz im auto zum einsatz kommt - und auch den hauptbestandteil von innoprotekt ausmacht) ein guter ansatz.

ansonsten wäre mir kein einziger unabhängiger test von korrosionsschutzzusätzen bekannt - genaugenommen überhaupt nur einer. von innovatek. und wo andere viel erzählen, wenn der tag lang ist, herscht bei inno bekanntermaßen polarsommer.


----------



## Ludrig (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

Wenn du nicht auf UV-Aktiv stehst, oder es nicht unbedingt sein muss könnte ich das hier empfehlen:
http://a-c-shop.de/Tec-Protect-Ultra-10l-Valvoline-SuperCoolant


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @buckfush
> muss überhaupt was vor korrosion geschützt werden?
> 
> kupfer oxidiert nur oberflächlich, (ver)nickel(tes) verändert nicht mal die oberfläche, edelstahl auch nicht, kunststoffe sowieso nicht - und alu gehört ausm kreislauf raus
> ...



Was hast Du eigentlich gegen bewährte Komplettmischungen mit Korrosionsschutz ????
Ein Laie, der sich nicht mit Chemie auskennt, kann nicht beurteilen was er dem Wasser beimischen muss um einen einwandfreien Betrieb der Wasserkühlung zu garantieren 

Sicherlich sind in den Mischungen Zusätze enthalten, die nicht jedes System braucht....Glykol ist natürlich wegen der besseren Wärmeableitung darin.....

Ich stimme Dir auf jeden fall zu, das ein Materialmix Alu-Kupfer zu Problemen führen kann, weil die Stoffe miteinander Reagieren...ideal ist immer Kupfer....aber kannst Du Dich immer Hundertprozent darauf verlassen, das die Bauteile die Du kaufst auch wirklich immer aus Kupfer sind....und was ist, wenn Du spezielle Bauteile für Dein System brauchst und nicht alle aus dem gleichen Material bekommst ????? Auf die Kühlung verzichten oder lieber einen Korrosionsschutz einsetzen ????



Ludrig schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht auf UV-Aktiv stehst, oder es nicht unbedingt sein muss könnte ich das hier empfehlen:
> http://a-c-shop.de/Tec-Protect-Ultra-10l-Valvoline-SuperCoolant



Zustimm

Auf der Packung steht übrigens Alphacool darauf  ( Bild vergrößern )

Ergo....Alphacool setzt Tec Protect ein 

Verwende ich auch und habe sehr gute Erfahrung damit gemacht


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

Ich hab den Thread nur kurz überfolgen, is ja schon spät. Sollte man die Fertigmischung mit destiliertem Wasser verdünne oder nur die Mischung verwende?


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

Es gibt entweder fertige Mischungen, die direkt ohne verdünnen eingefüllt werden oder Konzentrat, das verdünnt wird. Steht aber auch immer dabei


----------



## xrayde (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ...Was hast Du eigentlich gegen bewährte Komplettmischungen mit Korrosionsschutz?...


Falls er das noch anders meinte, hat er auch nicht ganz unrecht:

Wir hatten schon Fälle im WC-Forum wo von deren Betreibern vom Einsatz von(schmierenden) Zusätzen bei der Laing abgeraten wurde, als jemand Beschwerden postete mit der Laing.

Es wurde damit begründet das die Laing "selbstschmierend" wäre und ein schmierender Zusatz der Pumpe eher "schaden" als nützen könnte.


PS:

Ich nutze seit Jahren und Anfang an(erfolgreich) zwar auch Zusätze(Blue Motion + AC Fluid), jedoch nutze ich auschliesslich nur Eheim(-Derivat)-Pumpen, denen macht so was nichts aus.

Der einzige "Nachteil" ist das "Blue Motion" einige Schlauchsorten leicht bläulich einfärbte, ist aber Banane da es ja eh blau schimmern soll(zumindest prim. unter UV-Licht).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

@rossttaeuscher: in erster linie hab ich was gegen (alu)komponenten, die korosionsschutz benötigen, dann hab ich was gegen den korrosionsschutz-wahn, dem viele folgen obwohl mitlerweile viele wasserkühlungen tatsächlich ohne alu auskommen und schlussendlich hab ich was gegen den preis.

falls das falsch rüberkommen ist: meine anmerkung, dass mir keine tests bekannt sind, sollte nicht bedeuten, dass ich die wirkung von korrosionsschutzmitteln anzweifle - ich glaub schon, dass die nen unterschied machen. aber wie groß der bei welchem mittel ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

ansonsten: ich kann mich 100%ig drauf verlassen, dass die von mir verbauten materialien aus dem material sind, aus dem sie sein sollen und ich denke, die meisten laien können das auch - schließlich geben die hersteller das material an 
zugegeben; bei einigen wenigen systemen kommt um alu nur schwer herum (passiv radi an seitenwand, x1950pro kühler afaik), aber die meisten misch-systeme, die ich kenne, enthalten alu nur aus optischen gründen (aquatube) oder weil der hersteller auf herstellerversprechen (innovatek) reingefallen ist. (oder eine sehr merkwürdige vorstellung von preis/leistung hat)

deswegen sprech ich lieber erstmal die vermeidung von korrosion an, ehe ich der symptombekämpfung freien lauf lasse.


@iron-shio: wenn man die vom hersteller angegebene wirkung will, sollte man sich wohl an die vom hersteller angegebene dosierung halten 


@xrayde: hab ich wohl verpasst - aber laut laing selbst ist die ddc für wasser oder wasser-glykolgemische bis wenigstens 20% gedacht.


----------



## xrayde (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...hab ich wohl verpasst - aber laut laing selbst ist die ddc für wasser oder wasser-glykolgemische bis wenigstens 20% gedacht...


Jo, die Diskussion hatten wir mal dort, nachdem jemandem die Laing ständig hängen blieb, im Rotorgrundkörper sich "Einschleifungen" zeigten und es sich irgendwie so kl. sw. Stückchen im Wasser ansammelten.

Im Laufe dieses Gesprächs kam es dann zu von mir wiedergegebener Empfehlung seitens WC(?!) !


----------



## buckfush (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

danke für die infos!! da ich nicht auf uv rotz stehe hab ich mir http://a-c-shop.de/Tec-Protect-Ultra...e-SuperCoolant gekauft war mir halt nicht sicher ob die laing bei bestimmten mittel leiser läuft oder auch nicht  da gibt es ja mal wieder tausend versch. meinungen  aber wenn mann bedenkt das im auto kühl/korrosionsschutzmittel auch nix anderes drin ist find ich die fertigmischungen nen bissken überteuert naja egal sei es drum gruß buckfush


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @rossttaeuscher: in erster linie hab ich was gegen (alu)komponenten, die korosionsschutz benötigen, dann hab ich was gegen den korrosionsschutz-wahn, dem viele folgen obwohl mitlerweile viele wasserkühlungen tatsächlich ohne alu auskommen und schlussendlich hab ich was gegen den preis.
> 
> falls das falsch rüberkommen ist: meine anmerkung, dass mir keine tests bekannt sind, sollte nicht bedeuten, dass ich die wirkung von korrosionsschutzmitteln anzweifle - ich glaub schon, dass die nen unterschied machen. aber wie groß der bei welchem mittel ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> ...



Ist komplett falsch rübergekommen.....

So wie Du es jetzt sagst, muss ich Dir einfach zustimmen 




xrayde schrieb:


> Falls er das noch anders meinte, hat er auch nicht ganz unrecht:
> 
> Wir hatten schon Fälle im WC-Forum wo von deren Betreibern vom Einsatz von(schmierenden) Zusätzen bei der Laing abgeraten wurde, als jemand Beschwerden postete mit der Laing.
> 
> ...




Ich kann da nur meine Erfahrung mitteilen....

Ich setze seit einem Jahr die Laing ein mit Fesar und Tec Protekt ( Alphacool ).....natürlich nicht zusammen....

Diese Phänomen habe ich nicht beobachtet...es gibt keine Ablagerungen, weder an der Pumpe noch im Kühlsystem....vielleicht lag es an der Mischung, die von dem User eingesetzt wurde.....


----------



## xrayde (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich kann da nur meine Erfahrung mitteilen....
> 
> Ich setze seit einem Jahr die Laing ein mit Fesar und Tec Protekt ( Alphacool ).....natürlich nicht zusammen....
> 
> Diese Phänomen habe ich nicht beobachtet...es gibt keine Ablagerungen, weder an der Pumpe noch im Kühlsystem....vielleicht lag es an der Mischung, die von dem User eingesetzt wurde.....


Ich weiß das nicht, k.A., obwohl dieser User nicht gerade der Wakü-Ober-DAU war.

Ich weiß nur das WC in dem Zusammenhang dann von schmierenden Zusätzen abriet .


----------



## LtSnoopy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



buckfush schrieb:


> danke für die infos!! da ich nicht auf uv rotz stehe hab ich mir http://a-c-shop.de/Tec-Protect-Ultra...e-SuperCoolant gekauft war mir halt nicht sicher ob die laing bei bestimmten mittel leiser läuft oder auch nicht  da gibt es ja mal wieder tausend versch. meinungen  aber wenn mann bedenkt das im auto kühl/korrosionsschutzmittel auch nix anderes drin ist find ich die fertigmischungen nen bissken überteuert naja egal sei es drum gruß buckfush



Mit BASF G48 (aus der Tanke, Baumarkt) als Beimischung hättest du auch nix falsch gemacht. Hab das, in Verbindung mit destilliertem Wasser, bei mir seit mehr als einem Jahr drin und bin da nicht der einzige User, laut diversen Foren. Bisher gabs damit absolut keine Probleme. Jeder der behauptet, dass Frotzschutzmittel in nem Kühlkreislauf nichts zu suchen hat, sollte sich eventuell mal drüber genauer informieren...

LtSnoopy


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

^^ genau G48 oder andere Marken je nach Farbwunsch etwas Destiliertes Wasser und gut ist es gibt überhaupt keinen Probleme im System


----------



## Klafert (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

rosstauscher: du liegst da sehr falsch mit deiner annahme das autokühlerfrostschutz ungeeignet ist, automotoren bestehen heutzutage schon aus alu magnesium und weiteren legierungen, dort tritt die korrosion genau so auf wenn man nur wasser reinkippt

autofrostschutz ist deshalb eine günstige alternative und multifunktional (wenns auto mal was braucht kein ding^^)

mischungsverhältnis 1:1 mit dest wasser 

bei fertigmischungen besteht die gefahr dass die farbstoffe in den pvc schlauch diffundieren ( das habe ich gerade deshalb steht hier auch schon g48) und sich das wasser entfärbt und evtl feststoffe entstehen die kühlstruckturen dichtsetzen


----------



## GoZoU (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

War das Verhältnis nicht ca. 1:9 (Glysantin:Wasser)?


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Klafert (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

hmm ich hätts nu so gemacht wie man es im kfz bereich macht 1:1


----------



## area50 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

ich nutze destiliertes wasser + kühlerfrostschutz ausm autozubehör.
im kühlerfrostschutz ist auch kühlerkorosionsmitel enthalten, da die autokühler auch aus alu bestehen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



Klafert schrieb:


> rosstauscher: du liegst da sehr falsch mit deiner annahme das autokühlerfrostschutz ungeeignet ist, automotoren bestehen heutzutage schon aus alu magnesium und weiteren legierungen, dort tritt die korrosion genau so auf wenn man nur wasser reinkippt
> 
> autofrostschutz ist deshalb eine günstige alternative und multifunktional (wenns auto mal was braucht kein ding^^)
> 
> ...


 
Also, da ich in der Kfz-Branche arbeite, brauchst Du mich nicht über die funktionsweise von Kühlerfrostschutz aufklären...

Sicherlich sind die Hauptbestandteile dieselben wie in den Fertigmischungen, die Frage stellt sich aber, da immer wieder gesagt und geschrieben wird, das für die "Schmierung" der Pumpen in der Wasserkühlung und bei eventuellen Materialmix gewisse Zusatz- bzw. Korrosionsschutz verwendet werden soll....ob der Auto Frostschutz die nötigen Anforderungen erfüllt????? Gut die Wasserpumpe im Auto muss auch geschmiert werden, und deshalb ist auch ein Korrosionsschutz enthalten.....

Gut, wie man lesen kann setzen das einige ein und da gibt es wohl auch keine Probleme.....leider wird bei den Fertigmischungen im allgemeinen nicht unbedingt angegeben wie die Mischungsverhältnisse sind um es auf den Autofrostschutz zu übertragen.....ob 1:1 wie im Auto richtig ist ???? Das sind schließlich andere Anforderungen.....

Außerdem das sollte man erwähnen, gibt es im Auto kein Materialmix Alu/Kuper !!!!! Und es gibt 2 Sorten von Frostschutz und nur das eine ist für Alu geeignet !!!! Ganz Wichtig !!!! Den das eine zerfrist Alu !!!!!

Blauer Frostschutz / Roser Frostschutz .... nur der Rosa ist geeignet....Steht als Warnhinweis in jeder Auto Betriebsanleitung....

Ach so, verfärbte Schläuch, oder Ablagerungen wegen dem eingefärbten Wasser habe ich nicht, werder bei PVC noch bei Pur Schlauch !!!!

Zusammengefasst, ich bin ja schließlich noch lernfähig, dafür ist das ja schließlich das richtige Forum, zum Meinungsaustausch, um Irrtümer zu beseitigen und um neues zu lernen....wenn das Funktionert dann ist das doch gut.....mich würde jetzt aber das richtige Mischungsverhältnis interessieren....1:1 oder 1:9 ????


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

"anforderungen" an schmierung bei allen erhältlichen wakü pumpen sind =0.
lediglich bei den laings nutzten einige leute schmierende zusätze, damit sie leiser läuft - sind also anforderungen des nutzers 
der hersteller erlaubt das lediglich bzw. genauer: er gibt wasser-glykolgemische als zulässiges medium an.
und glykol ist im autofrostschutzs schon allein aus frostschutzgründen drin 

bleibt also nur die frage, ob das zeug alu-kupfer kombinationen bändigen kann. (dazu hab ich meine meinung ja schon geschrieben  )


----------



## mole07 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

Hi, also ich benutze für meine Wasserkühlung nur Kühlerfrostschutz und Deionisiertes Wasser(verhältnis 1:10), da man bei manchen fertigmischungen Lebensmittelfarbe als Bestandteil festgestellt hat, welche Dichtungen angreift und Kühler verstopfen kann.

Und den unterschied mit den Kühlerfrostschützen, dass da eine bestimmte Farbe nur für Kupfer oder für Alu ist, stimmt glaube ich nicht, da bei Korrosion der effekt auftritt das das edlere Metal(Kupfer) das unedlere(Alu) angreift. (so hab ich's glaube ich mal gehört, kann aber auch sein das ich falsch liege)

mfg mole07


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



mole07 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich benutze für meine Wasserkühlung nur Kühlerfrostschutz und Deionisiertes Wasser(verhältnis 1:10), da man bei manchen fertigmischungen Lebensmittelfarbe als Bestandteil festgestellt hat, welche Dichtungen angreift und Kühler verstopfen kann.
> 
> Und den unterschied mit den Kühlerfrostschützen, dass da eine bestimmte Farbe nur für Kupfer oder für Alu ist, stimmt glaube ich nicht, da bei Korrosion der effekt auftritt das das edlere Metal(Kupfer) das unedlere(Alu) angreift. (so hab ich's glaube ich mal gehört, kann aber auch sein das ich falsch liege)
> 
> mfg mole07


 
In dem Punkt muss ich Dich korrigieren, Kupfer wird im Auto nicht verbaut....

Bei älteren Autos besteht die Kühlanlage aus normalen Blech, deshalb ist bei ältern Autos auch zu beobachten, das Kühler Durchrosten können....um das zu verhindern ist in dem Mittel ein Korrosionschutz gegen Rost etc. drinn .....Blaue Flüssigkeit.

Bei Aktuellen Autos besteht die Kühlanlage aus Gewichtsgründen aus Alu...da aber Alu sehr Empfindlich sein kann ( Alufrass ) ist dort ein anderer Korrosionsschutz von nöten....Rosa Flüssigkeit.

Das Problem ist, die Blaue reagiert mit Alu....deshalb darf die bei Alu im Kühlkreislauf nicht verwendet werden.....

Ergo, da in Wasserkühlungen entweder Alu oder das edlere Metall Kupfer verbaut wird, darf man nur die Rosa Flüssigkeit verwenden....die genaue Bezeichnung wurde hier glaub ich schon genannt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*

kleine anmerkung:
in älteren autos gabs durchaus kupfer- (und vor allem messing)elemente, gerade im bereich der heizungskühler auch bis in die 80er hinein - sehr zur freude einige wakübastler 
(aber k.a., was die als korrsoionsschutzgenommen haben - ggf. einfach "mehr material"  )


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kühlmittel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> kleine anmerkung:
> in älteren autos gabs durchaus kupfer- (und vor allem messing)elemente, gerade im bereich der heizungskühler auch bis in die 80er hinein - sehr zur freude einige wakübastler
> (aber k.a., was die als korrsoionsschutzgenommen haben - ggf. einfach "mehr material"  )




He,he..... damals sind aber die Autos häufig schon nach 5-7 Jahren weggerostet gewesen....ich glaube da hat niemand Korrosionsschutz interessiert.....

Wenn man noch weiter zurückgeht so in die 20er/30er Jahre...da bestanden die Kühler durchaus hauptsächlich aus Messing und Kupfer


----------

